# Sheffield - nature, pubs, art?



## miss direct (Feb 22, 2020)

I'm going to be in Sheffield for a few months. Not my first choice of UK city but the package is good. I haven't been for years and can't remember anything about it. I like getting out into nature, shopping at markets, charity shops, afternoon tea, and old fashioned pubs with snugs. And interesting food from different countries. Will I find what I'm looking for?

How's cycling in and around the city? 

Where can I get to easily and cheaply for a weekend/day away, using public transport?


----------



## Mattym (Feb 22, 2020)

For nature, you could do worse than pop out to the Peak District- Mam Tor (or similar), or nearer to Sheffield- head out to the reservoir at Wyming Brook. The 51 bus terminates nearby(ish) and then walk up to Stanage poll & then the edge & Burbage moor a bit further on.
I don't know much more about Sheffield nowadays, because I only go to visit my parents who live on that side of the city.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 22, 2020)

I don't know Sheffield that well, but there's a couple of decent pubs near the station:








						Sheffield Tap → Our Favourite Places – Sheffield Culture Guide
					

Just off platform 1b at Sheffield station, the Tap is the best welcome you could possibly want to a city: a beautiful pub stocked with over 200 beers from around the world.




					www.ourfaveplaces.co.uk
				











						Rutland Arms → Our Favourite Places – Sheffield Culture Guide
					

It won't take long for the Rutland's playfulness and enthusiasm for really good ale and equally good food to win you over.




					www.ourfaveplaces.co.uk
				




Nature wise I think the Hope Valley is pretty accessible by train. The Pennine Way starts at Edale, so there's probably some good walking routes around there.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2020)

I'll stick you on the guest list for my gig on the 25th April at Greystones if you like (although I'm not sure we qualify as 'art')!


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 22, 2020)

editor said:


> I'll stick you on the guest list for my gig on the 25th April at Greystones if you like (although I'm not sure we qualify as 'art')!


I will try and be there for that if possible editor .


----------



## miss direct (Feb 22, 2020)

editor said:


> I'll stick you on the guest list for my gig on the 25th April at Greystones if you like (although I'm not sure we qualify as 'art')!


Thank you but I won't be there that early


----------



## baldrick (Feb 22, 2020)

The train from Sheffield to Manchester will take you right through the Peak District. Good walking to be had from any of those stations. Stop at the Nags Head in Edale for the Sunday carvery though 🤤


----------



## belboid (Feb 22, 2020)

Loads of new little pubs opening up all over, especially around Kelham Island.  The Sheffield Tap, and Shakespeares are my faves, The Rutland (near the station) is a classic. Some have snugs, White Lion is a good un. on Chesterfield Road.

Dead easy to get to the Peaks for the day, masses of walking and pretty hills and valleys. Here's a thing a mate wrote about some of its wonders, which only gets two things wrong (Dambusters was at Derwent Water and its Bakewell _Pudding_!)

Plenty of world foodstuffs all over the city, around London road might be best, but you'll find whatever you want somewhere.  The main market is a bit shit and soulless these days, but there are smaller ones scattered over the city most weekends. 

Cycling?  You do know about the seven hills, right?


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 22, 2020)

The cement works at Hope from the summit of Mam Tor, in the Hope Valley.
Sadly not my photo.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 22, 2020)

i did seriously consider a move to sheffield many years back

not sure about cycling - a lot of sheffield is hilly (sheffield also tends to cop the snow worse than many places in the winter) 

trains are northern rail, which has been so crap it's recently been re-nationalised.  many of the trains are shagged out 'pacers' - in theory, things can only get better

travel south yorkshire is home for bus / train info.  as south yorkshire has a passenger transport executive, there are some travel passes which cover train / tram and all operators' buses (similar to london travelcard) - more here.  the various bus operators will of course sell their own day / weekly (etc) tickets but generally will only be valid on their own buses.

i'd vote for the fat cat pub in kelham island, although it's a few years since i've been to sheffield


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 22, 2020)

Cycling isn’t bad if you are reasonably fit, it’s those tramlines that can catch you out.


----------



## miss direct (Feb 22, 2020)

Ugh, I hate hills. Well, I hate cycling up them, anyway


----------



## WouldBe (Feb 22, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Cycling isn’t bad if you are reasonably fit, it’s those tramlines that can catch you out.


My dad got stuck in one of those years ago and had to cycle to the tram depot before he could get out.


----------



## LDC (Feb 22, 2020)

Not sure about all the other stuff but it's brilliant for the country. Peak District on your doorstep, a lifetime supply of walks and exploring nice places there. And plenty of pubs on the way I'm sure. It really is a good city location wise.


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 22, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I'd vote for the fat cat pub in kelham island, although it's a few years since i've been to sheffield


 Had a very good pint there last night. Also went to the Mill Owner (I think it was called) which has just opened by the museum - also excellent. It's easier to find a good pub in Sheffield than a bad one.


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 23, 2020)

Many years ago our favourite drinking hole, where we all met up every Friday was The Albert on the corner of Division and Cambridge Street. Are there any other urbs remember it?
It was flattened years ago and I think there is an Italian place there now.


----------



## Cid (Feb 24, 2020)

miss direct said:


> I'm going to be in Sheffield for a few months. Not my first choice of UK city but the package is good. I haven't been for years and can't remember anything about it. I like getting out into nature, shopping at markets, charity shops, afternoon tea, and old fashioned pubs with snugs. And interesting food from different countries. Will I find what I'm looking for?
> 
> How's cycling in and around the city?
> 
> Where can I get to easily and cheaply for a weekend/day away, using public transport?



Pubs are innumerable and good. I live and work near Kelham island, which is very popular at the moment. Fat cat as above, Gardener’s rest, Shakespeares are my favourites (more complete list on other threads) and more traditional (with odd features). But there are many, many others. Plenty do a good line in independent music. Also check out cafe 9 in nether edge which is a bit of a hub for those involved in small gigs etc. Any musical preferences?

Food is good, Chinese stuff on the rise (students), Ethiopian, Greek, reasonable Indian places, there is at least one place that will do a kebab you might consider passable. Lots of more contemporary English/European food. Food hall (next to gardener’s rest) which has a wide variety of stuff. Vegan places. Some good breakfasts.

Public transport is... ok. I live central so rarely use it. Decent tram network, lots of buses. But they’re first busses, and consequently a bit shit.

Cycling for commute etc is much as any other uk city. There are quite a lot of hills though. If you like mountain biking it’s well provided with several proper tracks. The Peak District is in some ways great, but tbh I hate cycling on country roads - dangerous.

Markets - the big one is the moor market. It’s ok... not very trendy, which has pluses and minuses. Peddler night market happens once a month, but is more music and eating than shopping. Never actually been.

Technically you don’t really need weekends away, I mean the Peak District is on your doorstep. But the train will take you up to other bits of Yorkshire, or over the peaks to Manchester, south to London.

The art scene is a little disappointing from my perspective (being generally involved in art/design), but millennium gallery sometimes has good stuff. And there is a lot going on, it’s just a bit disparate. It does have one of the world’s premier documentary festivals, dunno if you’ll be around for that. And a music festival. Yorkshire sculpture park is nearby and amazing, you can get there by public transport I think, though it seems... more complicated than I thought. You’ll probably find someone who’ll give you a lift. Also independent cinema in the centre, with arts stuff attached.

It is exceptional for outdoor stuff. You can literally walk into the Peak District from the west of town. Climbing, fell-running and biking are the most popular sports. Loads of mountain biking as mentioned above (including some trails in town). There’s also a climbing centre (foundry) near me in Kelham island, should you want lessons.

I think generally you’ll find it an exceptionally welcoming place. People are proud of what they’ve made their city, and happy to share it (well, except that a lot of it is getting redeveloped).


----------



## Fairweather (Oct 3, 2020)

How did you find Sheffield miss direct? I’m a Sheffielder born and bred and I’d appreciate any feedback.


----------



## miss direct (Oct 3, 2020)

Still here! Due to well...2020, I haven't been to many pubs or events, but I enjoyed the Sheffield Tap at the train station and like all the greenery.


----------

